# Flora Max Substrate for Shrimp?



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

NVTE said:


> Going to set up bigger tank for my fish, but plan to add few shrimp in there. got some Carib Sea Flora Max from Petsmart. Is this substrate okay with shrimp and few low tech plant like Crypt, Anubias, and Moss?
> 
> Think to add Amano Shrimp or Red Cherry to learn about shrimp before get into same CRS.
> 
> Thanks



I have mostly stem plants and have been using Eco Complete, a similar product I believe, but not sold by Petsmart. What I learned is that these substrates are most beneficial to rooted plants. Less so with rhizomes (like Anubias) and stem plants. These latter plants do get benefit when they root but they also feed more from the water column and so what is added or in the water matters as much or more. Java Moss would likely derive no benefit from the substrate since it doesn't root. These substrates seem ideal for grasses, swords plants and the like. I'm still happy with my decision, I would prefer not have to worry about root plugs and what not. 

BTW I capped the Eco Complete with the course river rock from Petsmart.

My Red Cherry have had no noticeable problem with the substrate. I do have a slightly higher than normal mortality rate of my RCS population that I am trying to solve that could be any number of things. But there are lots of people who report success keeping RCS in tanks with fertilized substrates when I did my research.


----------



## NVTE (Feb 7, 2006)

ahem said:


> I have mostly stem plants and have been using Eco Complete, a similar product I believe, but not sold by Petsmart. What I learned is that these substrates are most beneficial to rooted plants. Less so with rhizomes (like Anubias) and stem plants. These latter plants do get benefit when they root but they also feed more from the water column and so what is added or in the water matters as much or more. Java Moss would likely derive no benefit from the substrate since it doesn't root. These substrates seem ideal for grasses, swords plants and the like. I'm still happy with my decision, I would prefer not have to worry about root plugs and what not.
> 
> BTW I capped the Eco Complete with the course river rock from Petsmart.
> 
> My Red Cherry have had no noticeable problem with the substrate. I do have a slightly higher than normal mortality rate of my RCS population that I am trying to solve that could be any number of things. But there are lots of people who report success keeping RCS in tanks with fertilized substrates when I did my research.


thanks Ahem,
Do I have to cap with other substrate? I don't like the mix of 2 different substrates when disturb.


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

NVTE said:


> thanks Ahem,
> Do I have to cap with other substrate? I don't like the mix of 2 different substrates when disturb.



Nope. I see a lot of people who use just those substrates. I just did because I didn't want the look of black substrate and liked river rock, although if I had to do it again I might reconsider.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The substrate is fine with shrimp.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I have read that sometimes there is some funky stuff in this substrate, from it contains Lime stone type rock to things that can raise the Ph or making funky things in the substrate. I would go with something else, if your doing low tech. Just get inert sand.


----------



## NVTE (Feb 7, 2006)

ahem said:


> Nope. I see a lot of people who use just those substrates. I just did because I didn't want the look of black substrate and liked river rock, although if I had to do it again I might reconsider.


thanks. 


Solcielo lawrencia said:


> The substrate is fine with shrimp.


Thanks


Oceangirl said:


> I have read that sometimes there is some funky stuff in this substrate, from it contains Lime stone type rock to things that can raise the Ph or making funky things in the substrate. I would go with something else, if your doing low tech. Just get inert sand.


Thanks. I got mix review on this substrate, some said without problem, some said it tends to raise up the pH from bad batch. As I rinse the substrate, I didn't see any limestone in it. I don't know if they change their mix. I'll give it a try, cause can't return them now. I'll monitor the pH. 
Thanks all for input.


----------

